# Which Ring



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Forgive me for going over what for many will be old ground but if faced with a choice between two live Bayreuth recordings - Krauss 1953 & Knappertsbusch 56 which would be your choice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Sorry I have just discovered another thread which covers the question I am asking.

Admin please delete thread - thanks.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Malx said:


> Forgive me for going over what for many will be old ground but if faced with a choice between two live Bayreuth recordings - Krauss 1953 & Knappertsbusch 56 which would be your choice.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Krauss '53. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Music Snob (Nov 14, 2018)

I’ll be in the minority but definitely the Kna 56. One of the best purchases I ever made.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

Music Snob said:


> I'll be in the minority but definitely the Kna 56. One of the best purchases I ever made.


I concur. I've just bought this one locally and couldn't be happier:









Regards,

Vincula


----------

